# Tried Something New For The Boy Dogs



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought why not use some scrap fabric and try something different , something more for the boy dogs. Not sure how I feel about the outcome. I'm going to have to rework the pattern some, I think.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

its really cool!  x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course thats just a scrap idea of what I'm after. But we'll if anything progresses from it.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I think its cute.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I think its cute also it would be really cool in black leather with some kind of inlay or some nice studs


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh that's neat!! I wish I had you talent.. I must say though my kids and hubby bought me a sewing machine for Mother's Day. It is a computer one that does all sorts of fancy stitches and I have no idea how to get it to work at all so it is sitting in the box lol.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

momofmany said:


> I think its cute also it would be really cool in black leather with some kind of inlay or some nice studs


I actually have one I made like the pattern wated so it looks kinda leather, its that faxu leather material. I'll have to take some pics. I still gotta add some stuff to it.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Oh that's neat!! I wish I had you talent.. I must say though my kids and hubby bought me a sewing machine for Mother's Day. It is a computer one that does all sorts of fancy stitches and I have no idea how to get it to work at all so it is sitting in the box lol.


I knew nothing about sewing machines, hubby had to teach me. I almost burnt my moms out and jammed it so badly that she banished me from even looking at her sewing machine, lol. Hubby finally sat down one day and taught me how to use one. I became addicted from there, lol. 

If you like check out my profile and click on my url link and you can see more of the things I've made. My hubby accuses me of not sticking to one craft, but I have to move around or I get board.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Now that is something! Great work! Lmaoooooo jennmays comment sometimes those fancy sewing machines with screens and buttons and lights are nothing but complicated. Thsts why people whose been sewing for years on end are so greatttt! And thats why i just use a basic sewing machine like the kenmore from sears :lol: more is not always better when it comes to a sewing machine...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a basic, no computer screen, just a simple turn of the handle and a foot pedal. Even that fustrates me at times.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cute, like to see a picture with your doggie wearing it!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have to try it again a different way, It ended up being too thick so it wouldn't go around my little girl.


----------

